# I can't work with people



## xi (May 9, 2006)

I'm taking a lab course right now and I've to be in a group of four. If I pass the course, I can graduate from college. But I just can't work with people. My mind goes mind whenever my group member need to discuss something. I'm the only who don't talk in the group of four. I feel like I'm the most useless person on the earth and I want to kill myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel the same way when I'm in a group =(

Now I have the med I wanted and it helps but I haven't been put into a group since I've been prescribed it so idk how much it would help in that situation.

It's just that everyone already expects me to say nothing and so I don't.


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it can be hard to work in a group but I'm sure you bring something to the group and you're not useless  xx


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

If you have the panicky feeling beta blockers might help

Inderal 40mg its a very safe drug and not addictive and it wont affect your focus unlike the benzodiazepines.


----------

